# Web browsing issues



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

I recently started noticing issues with web browsing on my computer. I use Chrome, and sometimes things will just stop loading, web pages will stop responding regularly (to the point Chrome prompts to kill the page), etc. 

I've tried using another browser with identical results.

One thing I did notice recently is an abnormally large amount of "Local Area Connection" icons in my Network and Sharing Center.:









Disabling those does nothing (sometimes they don't even disable).

If I do manage to disable them (all except my actual connection "Ethernet - Network 3"), then open an elevated command prompt and execute "ipconfig /release" I get the following error: "The operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation".

Find attached in a txt file the output for "ipconfig /all" with all adapters enabled.

I've run Malwarebytes, and there was a large amount of "Non-malware" - PUP.Optional.Elex. However, a lot of the detected "threats" originate from Chrome userdata:









I can "fix" those threats, restart the computer, and if I open chrome and run another scan, more threats are detected.

I haven't installed any programs in months, and this issue has only been affecting me for about 48 hours. 

I can't find any plugins in chrome that were installed without my knowledge, nor can I find any windows applications not installed by me.

Please help me to get my internet working again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

According to your IP Config log all of the Ethernet connections, including _Ethernet - Network 3 _have an ip address of *169.254.x.x* which means they are not getting an IP Address from your routers DHCP. The only one getting an IP address is called *Ethernet Adapter-Ethernet* _192.168.0.1 _and_ not_ _Local Area Connection_?
I would start by deleting all the extra Ethernet connections, Except_ Local Area Connection_ the the one getting the IP address. Restart and do another IP config log. 
If they come back and malwarebytes still shows threats, then you are infected. Due to Forum rules we cannot assist with Virus removal or discussion here, so please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and do those things in Safe Mode and post to that section of the forum and not here please.


----------

